# Milling white pine



## leeha (May 3, 2011)

Looking for a little advise.
I have an opportunity to get 3 15 foot white pine logs.
They are approx 18 to 24 inch diameter. I want to mill
them. My question is, Do i let them dry some after the
logs are on the ground before i mill or should i mill them
right away. After being milled, should i let them dry for 
any amount of time. They will be milled to approx 3 inch thick.


Thanks Lee


----------



## betterbuilt (May 3, 2011)

leeha said:


> Looking for a little advise.
> I have an opportunity to get 3 15 foot white pine logs.
> They are approx 18 to 24 inch diameter. I want to mill
> them. My question is, Do i let them dry some after the
> ...


 

I'd mill them right away if they are spring cut trees. They are gonna get bugs if you don't get the bark off.


----------



## Timberframed (May 3, 2011)

Bring extra mix to worsh up with. Going to get sapped up.


----------



## john taliaferro (May 4, 2011)

yep sap , you can use solvent or terptine , carb cleaner . Funny thing i was running pin oak today and finished early spied a 20 " piece 2' long of pine re set my chain saw mill to 3/4 " and slabed it just to smell . Now i gotta clean up the mess tommrow ,but mill isn't to bad . Run that pine its fun and take some pic .


----------



## SDB777 (May 4, 2011)

General rule-of-thumb is one inch equals one year for drying time. Now this can be reduced by having the slabs kiln dried.... but you'll still want to air dry them for a short time.

What you going to use them for? Any big plans??





Scott B


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 4, 2011)

leeha said:


> Looking for a little advise.
> I have an opportunity to get 3 15 foot white pine logs.
> They are approx 18 to 24 inch diameter. I want to mill
> them. My question is, Do i let them dry some after the
> ...



I'd mill them ASAP and them get get the lumber on stickers the day you mill them. As far as how long to sticker them, you didn't say what they will be used for, so i can't comment on that.

I've been milling long white pine lately too, Here's some 20 and 21 foot logs i just brought home,







I like milling pine, they mill into some nice lumber!






My customer/friend was very happy with this load!






Rob


----------



## mtngun (May 4, 2011)

Great pics, Rob.


----------



## leeha (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice guys.
Will let you know when all this happens.

Great pic's



Lee


----------

